# WTS: Modernized USGI Medium Alice Pack



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Figured i'd post this here before I put it up on KSL to see if anyone wants it.

I've had this pack for a number of years, but never used it. I've also upgraded it within the last couple of years, but again haven't used it. Should be a gem if your a collector, or a veteran suffering from the rose tinted glasses of nostalgia. I can guarantee you, that everything here is 100% issue, and not any Chinese made knock off. I served in the 90's, I know my equipment. I'd get the NSN numbers but I'm too lazy.

So here's the list:
Modernized Medium Alice 
(prepper community calls this a "Hellcat" modification)

1.) DCU MOLLE II should straps, kidney belt, load lifter straps. I bought this new in the bag off Ebay for 48$, and dyed them brown with Rit synthetic dye cause DCU with woodland camo looked retarded.

2.) Woodland, MOLLE II Modular Sleep system carrier. I bought it new in the bag off amazon for $25

3.) FILBE frame, that I bought directly from Downeast INC for $41

4.) Woodland, LC2 medium Alice pack. I bought this about 7 years ago from a DRMO vendor that went out of business. New, and unissued. I bought this dirt cheap, I think I paid $30 at the time, currently they sell for 65, and good luck finding a new one that is unissued.

Here's the kick in the teeth, surplus items are drying up. It's getting increasingly hard to find this stuff in new to excellent condition, and this entire pack is NEW AND UNISSUED.

Offhand, I think this pack is worth $174 dollars, all *I'm asking for $100.*

I'm also sitting on a brand new, unissued LC2 alice pack frame, complete with LC2 shoulder straps in woodland camo, and OD green kidney belt with fastex buckle. No scratch's, no popped rivets. I'll sell the *modernized pack AND the LC2 alice frame for $130 *if someone really wants the whole enchilada.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Since Christmas is coming, and the goose is getting fat, and... I'm incurring the wraith of Kahn, I'm now thinking.....

*Modernized pack by itself: $70*
*Modernized pack w/ original unused alice frame: $100*

Surely there must be some prepper or someone who prefer's genuine US issue gear somewhere around here. :mrgreen: I'll wait a day or two before trying to put it up on KSL.


----------

